# Optics T&E



## Chad (Apr 1, 2012)

Have been doing a bit of evaluating, will continue for another month or so; Swarovski 1-6 Z6I BRT, S&B 1.1-4 CQB, ACOG TA11, Aimpoint T-1 and several from us(USO)














Indoor office:






Outdoor office:






VTAC 1/2 and 1/2 w/ USO 1-4x DFP, Z6I, S&B, ACOG and T-1:






After 12+hrs at -5F in the freezer:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 1, 2012)

Goooo!!!!  I think I just cried a little bit.  
Can one of the admin make it so that anytime Chad posts a picture, an image of a Red Ryder BB gun shows up instead.  I'm sure Marauder06 would have some clip art available...


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 1, 2012)

Chad

You do know how much we all hate you right?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 1, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Chad
> 
> You do know how much we all hate you right?


There be some serious shit there. I'm curious to know how much time you spend at the range each week?

RF 1


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, I gotta ask what rails are those?


----------



## Chad (Apr 2, 2012)

LaRue PredatAR guns, I'm not sure if you can get the rail forend/upper separate.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 6, 2012)

Chad,  look forward to your review of the T-1.....I have been resisting so far


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Goooo!!!! I think I just cried a little bit.
> Can one of the admin make it so that anytime Chad posts a picture, an image of a Red Ryder BB gun shows up instead. I'm sure Marauder06 would have some clip art available...


 
You rang?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Chad are you running the Hornaday Steel or Brass ammo? I just picked up 600rds of 55gr BTHP steel case and was wondering if you had some feedback on performance. I am running a 1:8 18" super match barrel, and planning to run this ammo out to 300'ish (but plan to test it out to 600 but I have never had good results with 55gr past 400). I got a great deal on the ammo so I figured I would give it a run and see how it does. I have been getting .4 to .75 moa with 69gr BTHP SMK's, and getting a consistent .5 moa on 300 zero with 77gr BTHP BH's. I am thinking anything 1 moa or better with this stuff and it will become my standard SPR/DMR training ammo. Your thoughts?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 7, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> You rang?
> 
> View attachment 5962


 
Well played, Sir.  I knew I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn Marauder, how did you get a picture of my gun? I only bring that out for special missions!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arrow 4, I've seen pictures of your weapons, they don't look anything like what I posted ;)


----------



## Chad (Apr 10, 2012)

JAB said:


> Chad are you running the Hornaday Steel or Brass ammo? I just picked up 600rds of 55gr BTHP steel case and was wondering if you had some feedback on performance. I am running a 1:8 18" super match barrel, and planning to run this ammo out to 300'ish (but plan to test it out to 600 but I have never had good results with 55gr past 400). I got a great deal on the ammo so I figured I would give it a run and see how it does. I have been getting .4 to .75 moa with 69gr BTHP SMK's, and getting a consistent .5 moa on 300 zero with 77gr BTHP BH's. I am thinking anything 1 moa or better with this stuff and it will become my standard SPR/DMR training ammo. Your thoughts?


 
I shoot the Hornady Steel Case w/ 75gr bullet. Ten shot groups were running in the 1" - 1.5" range for the two PRAR5.56s but that was with the older greenish cases, now they are made with a grey case. I think I posted group pics with the older ammunition when I did the initial write up on the two PRARs.

One problem I was having was keyholes with the older ammunition, I have not had it with the newer(grey cased).

I just cleaned up the two LaRues and the next time out I will see how they group.

On the 55gr Hornady I have only shot about 75ords and that was awhile ago, I'm don't remember shooting it for serious groups. It does shoot significantly better in an Arsenal 5.56 than the 75gr bullets.


----------



## Chad (Apr 10, 2012)

Kraut783 said:


> Chad, look forward to your review of the T-1.....I have been resisting so far


 
I like the T-1, bunches, I have four of them.

The biggest limitation for me on non-magnified optics is being able to ID/locate a target. That depends on how good you issued eyeballs are and probably if you use a magnifier(I never have).


----------



## Kraut783 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Chad, will prob be picking up  T-1 soon.  So far my issued eyes are okay


----------

